# Al33, Jake Allen and TNGIRL's Excellent July 2nd Adventure!!!!



## TNGIRL (Jul 5, 2011)

Well now, I've finally collected all my pictures here, and I have most everybody ID'd and I got all my stories straight!!! so here goes my pics from the absolute BEST shindig, throwdown,Traditional Archery P-A-R-T-Y ever been seen in Powder Springs,GA....or anywhere else for that matter. Names have been changed to protect the innocent!!!! that's why we have aka's!!!!!
We started counting on the sign-in pages, and totaled 65, but we could name over 10 that didn't sign, besides some of the younguns....so we had between 75 and 80 people there at full capacity!!! Man alive that was fun!!!! No blood was shed, no eyeballs poked out!!!! you seldom even heard any crying!!!!!!! I got around 50 pics plus maybe 10 that Bobbie Evans sent me, I'm gonna post up for her.......I want to thank everyone that came and shared the time with us. It was truly spent in laughter and love. Thanks for being there......
here goes:





This-a way to the fun...turn right here!!!! Jeff made a 10 foot arrow to see!!!!!




Under many canopies, we converged in Powder Springs, GA at the home of Jeff Hampton and his mother, Miss Peggy.




Cars and trucks started rolling in before 8 am!!!!




Early Sat morning, Al and Jeff put the peanuts on to boiling!!!!




The kids that came that Sat, named this practice lane of targets "Hogan's Alley"...now we have no idea which one started it or why the name BUT it stuck!!!! And here sat Bubba Tell for everyone to see!!!!




Here's some the first shooters at practice, l to r: Doug Bell, Al Chapman, newcomer Shane Barkley, Allen Rosen and Leon Scott!!!


----------



## TNGIRL (Jul 6, 2011)

2nd batch:




Here's Al greeting Shane as he introduced us. Seemed like a fine fella!!!




Jeff with Leon Scott, Leon came from Blue Ridge just to shoot a bit with us, then returned there later!!! Thanks so much for coming Leon!!!




MayMolly aka Mrs. Dan Spier, enjoyed the conversations as her man went a shooting!!!!




Displayed in full view is a Valentine's gift I had given to Jeff. Many of the contributors of this shadow box were there for the day, and wanted to see what I had completed with all the treasures I had brought together for Jeff. It turned out beautifully!!! 




Sarah Duvall and her wonderful homemade cookies for the table!!!!




Me and my Jeff.....




Here Al gives some instruction to Annie Longstreet aka Mrs. Longstreet1!!!




Chris and Sophia Horsman and their tribe....I can't name them all. But Sophia sure has some pretty daughters!!!!!




Jeff, Shannon, Lauren and Hunter Kitchens got here early!!!!!




Luke and Jerry Russell along with Mitch and Elaine Mitchell about to head onto the course.


----------



## TNGIRL (Jul 6, 2011)

No.3:




Arthur and Dorothy Anglin came from Suwanee.




Jeremiah Collis and his kids came to shoot.




Some good shooting fellas!!!!




Here's one of my contributions....Yogi the Bear!!!!!at a picnic table!!! The Duvall family sure did enjoy it!!!!




Chase and Andrea Crawford came up from Albany.




I think this is a shot of Kurt Stapleton...if it isn't then correct me!!!! LOL!!




Now that's a BIG Bunch headed out for fun.....the Longstreet1 clan!!




Donnie Poole came up from Ellaville, along with Barry "Ppaw" Dukes in the Ppaw Mobile!!! What friends!!!!




Another group liked Yogi the Bear!!!!




The crowd just kept coming thru out the day!!!


----------



## TNGIRL (Jul 6, 2011)

4th bunch:




Dan and Molly Spier had more things to do, so we had to say GoodBye!!!!




Al started cooking the dawgs and the burgers.....and the corn on the cob!!!!




Al and our fine neighbor Sam gets the food done!!!!!




Here's a newcomer, really nice gentleman posts as Clipper but I met him as David Lukus from Cartersville, I believe!!!!




Mike Davis and his daughter Erin took a break from shooting.




Tatonkachips aka John Allgaier brought lots of carrots for us to eat!!!!!!




Some of our good shooting!!!! LOLOLOL!!!.....NOT! This is my contribution to Mark Land!!!!!!




Here's 2 FINE shots on Chick-A-Deer courtesy of Jeff Hampton and Donnie Poole!!!! Jeff shot it with his eyes open ya'll!!!!




Jeff demonstrating exactly how he killed the BIG HOG 2 weeks ago!!!!!DRT!!!!




This picture came from Bobbie Evans camera....here's a really happy group!!!!! l to r: Mitch Mitchell, Jeff, myself, Yogi the Bear, Donnie Poole, Chuck "snakekiller" Evans and his bride Bobbie!!!




Charlie "baldfish" Mitchell finally got off work and showed up!!!!!


----------



## TNGIRL (Jul 6, 2011)

5th batch:




Always practicing....




Rare Breed and son taking a break for something cool!!!!!




More practice.....




Luke Russell showing really good form with his practice....




Even the Pirate got to show his granddaughter Jacey, how to shoot!!!! But knowing Jacey, I believe it was the other way around!!!




a tree stand shot.....my favorite!!!!




Mitch takes a shot....




different view of tree stand shot......look at that straight line!!!!




I had a really hard time hitting Chick-A-Deer!!!!! too far for me.....




Jeff on "The Ball Drop" target....his idea!!!!


----------



## TNGIRL (Jul 6, 2011)

6th batch:




One of Bobbie's pics....I'm ready to go back out and shoot!!!!!




I got them out there finally!!!! another one of Bobbie's pics.




Later on another big group ready to fling arras.....l to r:
Cheyenne "Rare Breed" Foote, John Weaver, Chase and Andrea Crawford, Donnie and Jeff.




And one time or another everyone visited Jeff's "man cave" to look at everything he's up to!!!! Here longbowzane and his Dad, Craig Stritling stop to say Hello and talk about arrows!!!!




Here's Lynn Campbell and her better half, Mike getting more food ready for lunch!!!!




Half way thru the course, Jeff has a wonderful bench next to the water jugs. The bench was made by my good friend Sonny Russell from the OF's in Crossville. Here Tom Crowe and sons Wyatt and Jackson take a rest!!!!!




Sometimes it takes a frozen popsicle to cool a girl down!!!!!




Everybody enjoyed the fellowship!!!! here's "Red Arrow" and son, along with David "skunkhound" Dwyer...sure was nice to meetchu!!!!




Here's a good one of my dear friends Chuck "snakekiller" Evans and his wonderful wife Bobbie!!! All the way from Culloden!!!




More practice.......




It was so much fun, to just sit and visit once it got really hot!!!!!


----------



## TNGIRL (Jul 6, 2011)

last bunch!!!:




As night fell, we were still on the course....here I found a rather large unruley band of critters mostly belonging to Shane "houndhandler" Whitlock.....man it was tuff to get them to stand still!!!! like herding cats!!!! LOL!!




Mitch found a little tree in his way!!!!!




So did "ppaw Barry"!!!!!




Lots of loving happened that day toooooo!!!!!!




Jackson Crowe really liked his shot on the raccoon!!!!




Arthur Anglin socializing and having a fine time.




It might be a secret but the kids had a blast in "Hogan's Alley"




But he'll never tell!!!!
And after everyone left, we cleaned up a little but waited for Sunday to really do it. Many hands make fast work tho, so thanks to Al, Donnie and ppaw Barry, Jeff and I didn't have as much to do after all!!!!
My final picture was the only one I took on Sunday, it's with my cell phone but it's of a good friend in his OF t-shirt sitting on Sonny's special pine bench aiming an arra on his bow!!!!!




What a Fantastic July 2nd celebration we had!!!!! 
Bye ya'll


----------



## Al33 (Jul 6, 2011)

Outstanding pictorial and narration Ms Tomi!!!!!!!!!!

Thank you SO, SO much for making sure the event was recorded for all to see and relive. Wonderful photo's you and Bobbi got!!!


----------



## jerry russell (Jul 6, 2011)

Dang that was a lot of fun.


----------



## BkBigkid (Jul 6, 2011)

Great Pictures Tomi, 
Pics show a great time had by everyone. 

Thank you


----------



## Bonaire-Dave (Jul 6, 2011)

Great Pictures! Wish I'd been there. Dave


----------



## Apex Predator (Jul 6, 2011)

Great job Tomi!  Wish I could have made it.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 6, 2011)




----------



## WildWillie (Jul 6, 2011)

Great pics Tomi,I wish I could have been there.


----------



## pine nut (Jul 6, 2011)

Wonderful pictures Tomi.  Almost as good as being there!  Made my day!


----------



## FVR (Jul 6, 2011)

Great pics Tomi, sorry I missed this one.

Thanks.


----------



## RogerB (Jul 6, 2011)




----------



## Bill Mc (Jul 6, 2011)

Yep, look like a fine time. Sorry I didn't make it but the wind sent me somewhere else.


----------



## broadhead (Jul 6, 2011)

Great pictures and it looks like a really good time.


----------



## NavyDave (Jul 6, 2011)

Looks like an absolute blast!!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Jul 6, 2011)

Looks like a "GREAT TIME" was had by all!


----------



## p paw barry (Jul 6, 2011)

yes deborah you really do get more points if you can hit a tree that small


----------



## dpoole (Jul 6, 2011)

Best line i heard by miss Bobbie to Jeff Hampton just as she drew she let down and looked at Jeff and said Jeff there is a vine in the way


----------



## gurn (Jul 6, 2011)

Thanks Tomi That was good.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Jul 6, 2011)

As always Tomi, great pictures. Wish I could have made it just for the eating. David and Coach Mike had baseball All Star games in Elberton Firday and Saturday night. mIKe


----------



## TNGIRL (Jul 6, 2011)

dpoole said:


> Best line i heard by miss Bobbie to Jeff Hampton just as she drew she let down and looked at Jeff and said Jeff there is a vine in the way



Jeff, there's a stick in the way!!!!!!!!Don't ya just LOVE it!!!!!!


----------



## Blueridge (Jul 6, 2011)

Great pictures , looks like ya'll had a good time.


----------



## hogdgz (Jul 6, 2011)

Good pics Tomi, we had a blast.


----------



## rapid fire (Jul 7, 2011)

Really hate I had to work.  Great pics miss Tomi.


----------



## OconeeDan (Jul 7, 2011)

Looks like ya'll had a blast!  Thanks for posting the photos Tomi!
Dan


----------



## whossbows (Jul 7, 2011)

fine mighty fine


----------



## Jake Allen (Jul 7, 2011)

whossbows said:


> fine mighty fine


 
I agree Mr. Kirkland, it was a wonderful day. Too bad it
was so far from Crossville. Would have enjoyed all ya'll's company too.

A mighty fine job with all the pictures Tomi! 
Thank you.


----------



## Jake Allen (Jul 7, 2011)

jerry russell said:


> Dang that was a lot of fun.



Sure was. 

This picture absolutely cracks me up. 
Looks like so many crime fighting super heros.


And in this presentation, well, you just had to be there. 
His new leg tat does look good though.


----------



## pine nut (Jul 7, 2011)

I want to thank everyone for the card they signed and sent to me!  It means a lot to get something like that from your friends.  Believe me I wish I could have been there.  Glad everyone had  a great time!  Bill


----------

